# Fe Exam for non- ABET foreign degree



## f.daraiseh (Nov 11, 2014)

i am studying for the FE exam and then i realized i have to be from an ABET university in order to be able to take the exam,

i know i have to get my credentials evaluated but is there is anyone who have done it. any help here would be much appreciated.


----------



## nady (Nov 11, 2014)

Like you I'm also a foreign educated engineer.Here in Texas they will let you sit for FE exam and will need your credentials evaluated only when you apply for EIT certification or want to sit for PE. Attached link for more information.

http://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/lic_exams.htm


----------



## f.daraiseh (Nov 12, 2014)

so you are saying i can do the exam then if i pass and want my certificate i have to apply for credential evaluation ?


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Dec 7, 2014)

You need to check with the board of the state you are taking the test. I already passed thru the evaluation. First, when I graduate my institution was not accredited by ABET so in other words i have a non-accredited degree. Five years after my graduation my University received the accreditation. But this doesn't mean that my degree automatically become accredited...i still have a non-accredited degree...good thing in my case the NCEES results from the evaluation came positive for me..it said that my degree fulfilled NCEES criteria...I didn't had deficiencies. If deficiencies are found the board may request to fulfill the deficiencies (take the classes that you are deficient) in order to proceed.


----------



## fishbone (Dec 24, 2014)

My B.S is also not in US but they didn't prevent me from registreing and taking the fe exam..


----------

